# media-gfx/imagemagick is blocking media-gfx/graphicsmagick

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich wollte gerade mal wieder ein world update machen, leider aber nörgelt Portage wegen:

```
....

[blocks B      ] media-gfx/imagemagick ("media-gfx/imagemagick" is blocking media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.18)

[blocks B      ] media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick] ("media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick]" is blocking media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.4.1)
```

Sollte "media-gfx/graphicsmagick [imagemagick]" nicht eigentlich das Problem beheben?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm nein, die beiden Pakete können so normal nicht zusammen installiert werden (da sie beide nahezu für die gleiche Aufgabe zuständig sind).

Entweder oder, aber nicht beide zusammen - daher auch der Blocker.

Aus dem sehr zurecht gekürzten emerge-Teilauszug ist aber so leider nicht erkennbar wie oder warum der Blocker einstanden ist (dafür bräuchte man die komplette ungekürzte Ausgabe).

Nur blind geraten - schau mal ob dieser Post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7919154.html#7919154 weiterhilft.

----------

## 3PO

media-gfx/graphicsmagick zu maskieren, funktioniert leider nicht.  :Sad: 

https://bpaste.net/show/030d08d4bd3c

----------

## franzf

graphicsmagick ist scheinbar schon installiert. Deinstallieren sollte dann helfen.

Was mich ein wenig wundert: Da sind so viele Pakete als "neu" markiert, obwohl du nur ein world-update machst. Ist das eine Neuinstallation bei der du ein altes world-file verwendest?

// edit:

Und bitte gewöhnt euch an, bei den Optionen --tree/-t anzugeben dann sollte man schneller sehen warum wer was wie braucht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und poste auch mal deine world-Datei. Eventuell steht da ja eines deiner beiden *magics manuell drin. Und ein anderes Paket will das andere reinziehen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *3PO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be
> 
> ...

  Ja, media-gfx/graphicsmagick ist installiert, und steht auch im world file.

Das es installiert ist sieht man am "installed", und das es im world ist am "required by @selected"

(required by @selected heißt eigentlich immer das es von einem Set wie zb @world oder @system usw benötigt wird.)

Und ja, media-gfx/graphicsmagick deinstallieren (oder zumindest aus @world entfernen, zb via "emerge --deselect media-gfx/graphicsmagick") sollte wahrscheinlich helfen.

(Die komplette world-Datei posten sollte nicht nötig sein).

@franzf Die vielen neuen und ausgetauschten Pakete kommen vom kde4 --> plasma-5 Wechsel, siehe

[ebuild  NS    ] kde-apps/kde-meta-15.12.3:5::gentoo [4.14.3-r1:4::gentoo] 0 KiB

----------

## franzf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @franzf Die vielen neuen und ausgetauschten Pakete kommen vom kde4 --> plasma-5 Wechsel, siehe
> 
> [ebuild  NS    ] kde-apps/kde-meta-15.12.3:5::gentoo [4.14.3-r1:4::gentoo] 0 KiB

 

Zumindest ein Teil ist so erklärbar. Mich irritiert aber ein wenig inkscape und xine-lib. xine-lib sollte heutzutage doch bedeutungslos sein. Und inkscape hatte ich noch nie als Abhängigkeit, weder in kde4 noch in kde5.

--tree würde für Klarheit sorgen...

----------

## Josef.95

@franzf

Hehe, ja ist heftig, kde-apps/kalzium-15.12.3-r2 braucht chemical-mime-data, und das dann inkscape.

----------

## franzf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @franzf
> 
> Hehe, ja ist heftig, kde-apps/kalzium-15.12.3-r2 braucht chemical-mime-data, und das dann inkscape.

 

Das ist wirklich heftig... Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, wie anfällig inkscape für rebuilds ist: poppler, imagemagick, boost kommen bei mir (~amd64, boost und imagemagick aktuell sogar aus package_masked) recht oft in neuen Versionen und damit subslots...

----------

## 3PO

Das Deinstallieren und Maskieren von "media-gfx/graphicsmagick", mit anschließendem world-Update, brachte die Lösung.  :Wink: 

THX für die Tipps!

----------

## Klaus Meier

@franzf: Inkskape wird aktuell bei KDE5 automatisch installiert. Und es gibt auch einige Anwendungen, die auf xine setzen. Z.B.: dvdrip.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Inkskape wird aktuell bei KDE5 automatisch installiert.

  Naja, das tut es nur wenn man sich kalzium, oder das dicke fette kde-meta Paket installiert.

Automatisch passiert das nicht in jedem Fall :) (man kann sich im gentoo ja auch fein nur die Pakete installieren, die man benötigt).

Und xine-lib wurde in diesem Fall wohl durch das gesetzte xine Useflag bei media-libs/mlt benötigt.

(media-libs/mlt wird von [ebuild  N     ] kde-apps/kdenlive-15.12.3:5 benötigt)

Wenn man sich nicht das fette kde-meta Metapaket installiert, und ein wenig mit den Useflags jongliert, dann kann man auch KDE recht schlank halten :)

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier via PN wrote:*   

> [....]

 

Klaus, nun halt mal bitte die Luft an..

1) Zitat: Inkskape wird aktuell bei KDE5 automatisch installiert.

Sorry, aber diese Pauschalantwort trifft hallt nicht in jedem Fall zu.

2) War die Frage warum und wie welches KDE-Paket Inkskape als Dep haben kann schon beantwortet - siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7923964.html#7923964

3) Letztendlich habe ich nur ein wenig genauer erläutert wie es zu dieser kalzium --> chemical-mime-data --> inkscape Dep kommen kann, und wie man sie verhindern könnte.

Auf den Rest deiner Beschimpfung möchte ich eher nicht weiter eingehen.

Bleib doch einfach mal locker - keiner will dir hier was böses :)

/edit 07.11.16

PN entfernt (des lieben Frieden willens).Last edited by Josef.95 on Mon Nov 07, 2016 8:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und Tschüß. Ich dachte, es ist angebracht, so etwas nicht öffentlich zu machen.

Schönen Guten Tag noch.

----------

## mv

Um nochmal zum Abhängigkeitsthema zurückzukehren:

Das wirklich Erstaunliche ist ja, dass so etwas vermeintlich Einfaches wie sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data so erschreckende Abhängigkeiten hat.

Das sind übrigens alles nur Build-Abhängigkeiten, keine Laufzeit-Abhängigkeiten.

Kann mir jemand erklären, weshalb das so ist? Weshalb braucht man Zeichenprogramme, Bild-Konvertierungsprogramme u.ä., um ein paar Einträge für die MIME-Datenbank zu erstellen?

Ist die MIME-Datenbank nicht eigentlich so etwas in der Art: Filetyp <-> Inhaltstyp <-> Programm? Weshalb muss man zur Erstellung solcher Einträge Bilder berechnen?

(Da es nur Build-Abhängigkeiten sind, ist der Zweck der Abhängigkeiten sicherlich nicht, zu sichern, dass die entsprechenden Programme aus der Datenbank tatsächlich installiert sind.)

----------

## firefly

Laut der projekt webseite und der readme im tarball wird convert oder rsvg (beides aus dem imagemagick paket) benötigt um aus svg files png files zu erzeugen.

Wiso da noch inkscape benötigt wird erschließt sich mir nicht. Inkscape ist ein Tool um SVGs zu erstellen.

Edit: Habe es gerade ausprobiert (lokal ein configure+make ausgeführt). Das paket läßt sich ohne inkscape übersetzen. Das sieht echt nach einem fehler im ebuild aus.

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, vermutlich ist die inkscape Dep im chemical-mime-data Ebuild nicht mehr wirklich erforderlich.

Hinzugefügt wurde sie einst im chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r2.ebuild

vermutlich wegen Bug 464782

Ich hab hier auch mal die ehemals betroffene =chemical-mime-data-0.1.94-r1 Version gebaut (die letzte ohne die Inkscape Dep), die baut und funktioniert (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) einwandfrei.

Mag eventuell (jemand mit besseren Englischschreibkünsten) einen Bugreport erstellen, und darum bitten die die vermeintlich nicht (mehr?) notwendige Inkscape Dep zu entfernen?

----------

## mv

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Mag eventuell (jemand mit besseren Englischschreibkünsten) einen Bugreport erstellen

 

Da ich chemical-mime-data nicht benutze, aber eine ganze Menge Bild-Konvertierungssoftware installiert habe, bin ich nicht der richtige Kandidat dafür:

Es kann sein, dass inkscape in die ||-Klammer mit librsvg gehört. Möglicherweise sollte man auch media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick,png,svg] in die ||-Klammer aufnehmen, wobei ich da nicht sicher bin, weil graphicsmagick kein xml-Flag hat (aber vielleicht ist das einfach nur nicht-optional in graphicsmagick - m.W. ist graphicsmagick[imagagick] ein voller Ersatz für die Binaries).

----------

## mv

 *mv wrote:*   

> Möglicherweise sollte man auch media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick,png,svg] in die ||-Klammer aufnehmen

 

Zuimindest für graphicsmagick gibt es schon einen Bugreport. Dort wird behauptet, dass nicht nur das convert-Tool sondern auch die Bibliotheken benötigt werden.

Daher möchte ich derzeit keinen Bugreport absetzen: Das sollte besser jemand machen, der erfolgreich sci-chemistry/chemical-mime-data ohne inkscape und andere Programme wie graphicsmagick installiert hat und dann auch eine passende emerge --info und ggf. andere Informationen angeben kann.

----------

## Josef.95

@mv,

Dankeschön, aber bezüglich Bugreport erstellen werde ich hier auch erst mal passen.

Ich nutze das chemical-mime-data Paket nicht, und kenne mich damit zu wenig aus um da jetzt ein Bug zu reporten,

und zudem gibt es ja auch noch weitere (sogar stable) Versionen im Tree die nicht diese Dep auf inkscape haben.

Von daher ziehe ich mich hier erst mal zurück.

----------

## xtrace

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und Tschüß. Ich dachte, es ist angebracht, so etwas nicht öffentlich zu machen.
> 
> Schönen Guten Tag noch.

 

Du solltest echt mal was lockerer werden. Diese ständigen Pöbeleien und Streitereien sind nicht zielführend und arg belastend.

----------

